# Rolex Submariner



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to buy the rolex submariner ?

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

depends on the one you want really, if its gold bracelet or on the version.

i would say have a good look around the interent, they will be cheaper than any store. or if you planning to go away on holiday look around there, like geneva ect.

find the model you want first and look for that one.

niko


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

I am interest in the blue and gold face with bitone bracelet.

I know that in the UK, it retails Â£4050.

I am still debating whether to buy at the duty free shop or overseas.

Does anyone know roughly the mark up for rolex submariners ?

thanks.

Alex


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Could have got the Emerald green faced submariner in Dubai last year for Â£1900, and they had it in stock unlike the UK. Wasn't the marked price but you can easily barter. Settled for an IWC instead, again in stock with a 6 months UK wait.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Ronin,

The green bezel one is the limited edition model ?

Alex


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

ronin said:


> Could have got the Emerald green faced submariner in Dubai last year for Â£1900, and they had it in stock unlike the UK. Wasn't the marked price but you can easily barter. Settled for an IWC instead, again in stock with a 6 months UK wait.


IWC lovely watches, you obviously know something about watches, to avoid the common Rolex and go for an IWC.

nice one

niko


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

IWC is very nice.

I know Rolex is common, but I just cant stop loving the Blue Gold Rolex Submariner !!!

Alex


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

4 Grand for a Watch! :?


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> 4 Grand for a Watch! :?


Hi Kevin,

For a man like yourself, who drives a cool TVR, what is Â£4k  ?

On a more serious note, Â£4k is quite a lot for a watch. The most expensive watch which I have owned is a Raymond Weil Parsifal Chronograph Automatic at Â£1,750.

That is why I am shopping around for my favourite watch, the Rolex Submariner.

Alex


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> 4 Grand for a Watch! :?


mate its a hand crafted item, that you will always have, pass on to your kids, always look at and smile, it makes an outfit.

you going out somewhere smart it tops it off to wear a nice watch. just putting it on is its own little ceremony.

To be honest, nothing wrong with a rolex, yes a bit common, but they are still good and pretty watches. the mechanisms are a bit bland. but what ever takes your fancy.

if you are to go for a Rolex, see if you can stretch ur price brand for a Daytona, now that Rolex is lovely and not common at all.

niko


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

roc888 said:


> Who a man like yourself, who drives a cool TVR, what is Â£4k  ?


Perhaps me not spending Â£4k on a watch is how I can afford to drive the TVR? 

Seriously though, I see these watch threads quite often on here and can never understand how anybody can bring themself to spend that much on a watch? (genuine question, cos i'm curious to know). At the end of the day all it does is tell the time just like any other watch! :?:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > Who a man like yourself, who drives a cool TVR, what is Â£4k  ?
> ...


why not buy a sell your TVR and get a Rover Metro, it got 4 wheels and gets u from point A to B...

that answer your question?

Niko


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > Who a man like yourself, who drives a cool TVR, what is Â£4k  ?
> ...


Hi Kevin,

The truth can be said about a car. At the end of the day, a car is there to be driven just like any other car. The difference is a Rolls Royce has better workmanship and style than another car which is cheaper and a Rolex has better workmanship and style than another watch which is cheaper.

A watch is similar to a car. It symbolises a person's character or style.

Alex


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

roc888 said:


> Hi Ronin,
> 
> The green bezel one is the limited edition model ?
> 
> Alex


The very same, nearly took a punt and bought it to sell on - i've seen them go for Â£3k on ebay.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Niko said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Could have got the Emerald green faced submariner in Dubai last year for Â£1900, and they had it in stock unlike the UK. Wasn't the marked price but you can easily barter. Settled for an IWC instead, again in stock with a 6 months UK wait.
> ...


Thanks - i went for the all titanium Aquatimer which at the time was waiting list only, though ive now seen one in Wempe on display.
Panerai next.
My ultimate watch is a Royal Oak, but i'm not on Footballers money 
:wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i was going to go for a IWC too, but went for a Breguet type XXI. i have seen the Panerai but not my style, i love the royal oak, very classy you seen the montoya one? deff need to get into the footballer pay packet.

FM are nice too, uinique shape, but a very modern brand, not much history.

your watch is lovely, i love IWC, so stealth, only people who know will understand. great brand.

niko


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ronin said:


> Could have got the Emerald green faced submariner in Dubai last year for Â£1900, and they had it in stock unlike the UK. Wasn't the marked price but you can easily barter. Settled for an IWC instead, again in stock with a 6 months UK wait.


Where is the best place to buy in Dubai? I'm heading over in September and looking to buy something special - still undecided. 
What's the price difference?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Niko said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > 4 Grand for a Watch! :?
> ...


Yes the Daytona is not common because there is a 3 year waiting list unless you pay over the top Blowers in Hull have them Â£5,500 mind you it is a beautiful watch


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

I did a search out of curiosity.........
http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... uctid=1293


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Could try here a few of the guys at work have used them before with no issues


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> 4 Grand for a Watch! :?


Can it really tell the time :roll:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

roc888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to buy the rolex submariner ?
> 
> ...


Hi Alex

Here you go

http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/more_2.htm


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks for the help !

Alex


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Nando said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Could have got the Emerald green faced submariner in Dubai last year for Â£1900, and they had it in stock unlike the UK. Wasn't the marked price but you can easily barter. Settled for an IWC instead, again in stock with a 6 months UK wait.
> ...


I got mine from a place called Seddiqi & Sons, which is on level one of the City Centre shooping mall http://www.deiracitycentre.com/dcc/5_1_ ... at=Watches i got my IWC for Â£1837 instead of the UK`s RRP of Â£2900. For Breitlings i found the prices as cheap in the Hotel Watch shop, and as they were not doing a roaring trade they were prepared to move a fair bit.
Where are you staying?
If by the Beach give yourself an hour to get to the city center as the traffic is mental during rush hour, which lasts from about 17.30 to about 21.30 !!!


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

ronin said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Are watches that cheaper in Dubai  ?

I was in Dubai last year and stayed at the Burj Arab and the Jumeriah Beach Hotel. I should have bought it then  !

Alex


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Niko said:


> i was going to go for a IWC too, but went for a Breguet type XXI. i have seen the Panerai but not my style, i love the royal oak, very classy you seen the montoya one? deff need to get into the footballer pay packet.
> 
> FM are nice too, uinique shape, but a very modern brand, not much history.
> 
> ...


You must have a few pennies if your sporting a Brequet  
The Montoya is lovely, but not keen ont the rose gold one, and not @ Â£26k!!
FM are nice, but im not a fan of rectangular faces.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

stevett said:


> I did a search out of curiosity.........
> http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... uctid=1293


That is ludicrous money ~ Â£144,500.00 (Delivery & VAT Inclusive)


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search out of curiosity.........
> ...


Oh my god !!!   

Who would spend that much money on a watch ???


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Look on the bright side though ,delivery is included


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> stevett said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search out of curiosity.........
> ...


The RRP is Â£170,000.00, so you're saving Â£25,500.00. Bargain!!!

You could take their Finance Option; a reasonable Â£4723 over 36 months. :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ronin said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Cheers Gavin - top tips there fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Staying on the beach (I think  ) - Mina A'Salam. hope it's as impressive as it looks.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Nando said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Its a nice Hotel - are you staying in one of the main hotels or in the beach houses?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ronin said:


> Its a nice Hotel - are you staying in one of the main hotels or in the beach houses?


  Just asked - Staying in Al Qasr, main hotel Ocean room.
Can you tell I've not paid attention, just paid :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Nando said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Its a nice Hotel - are you staying in one of the main hotels or in the beach houses?
> ...


Very nice !


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Niko I like your taste mate.

I wear a submariner although its the standard issue black face silver bracelet. They only cost around the 2k mark. I was even going to sell it a couple of months back but Im glad I didn't now. If I did it all again it would defo be an IWC and I think that will be my next watch.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

sssgucci said:


> Niko I like your taste mate.
> 
> I wear a submariner although its the standard issue black face silver bracelet. They only cost around the 2k mark. I was even going to sell it a couple of months back but Im glad I didn't now. If I did it all again it would defo be an IWC and I think that will be my next watch.


thanks mate, i didnt want to get the usaul watch, nor something that shouts out attention, always like the subtle things.

IWC are great, again totaly stealth, non watch people will not look twice, but i tell you when i see an IWC on someone, you instanlty register, that he could of have something more flashy but went for something classy.

but again the main thing is to like the watch, and whatever the make or model, if the wearer is happy then thats all that counts.

niko


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

I never realised so many people on here knew about the IWC brand, 
I have an Ingenieur S/Steel chrono, and for exactly the same reasons as Niko i went for the IWC brand, its very subtle, and you only know if you know...if that makes any sense :roll: 
ive got a panerai and omega but the IWC is my fave


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I never 'got' watches until I turned 30 and then decided I should have something of qualitiy on my wrist as I don't wear any jewellery..... I don't earn a fortune so I had to 'budget' but I'm more than happy with my Omega seamaster automatic.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

was looking around the watch web sites and came across this.

IWC Aquatimer Automatic Chronograph

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IWC-Aquatimer-Chr ... dZViewItem

i think is just one gorgeous watch!

what you think, and a much better alternative than a similar priced rolex.

niko


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Niko said:


> was looking around the watch web sites and came across this.
> 
> IWC Aquatimer Automatic Chronograph
> 
> ...


Nice, but i went for Yellow accents


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Im with twiggy on the omega.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Niko said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Niko I like your taste mate.
> ...


Not sure i agree with the stealth this beauty is 47mm 
and my favorite watch.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

nice to see so many of you guys are also into watches!
i was so mad about watches i went on a watch making course! :!: 
the thing about watches is are you going to keep it forever/pass it on to kids etc..
or want to sell on again or part ex. for another great timepices?
the rolex (sports models) will hold their money most.all other watches in most cases will loose quite a lot (you will be surprised).
the cheapest place to buy a decent watch is hong kong... only buy from proper dealers or authurised dealers.all you need is the abillity to haggle with the shop and know what prices are around the world. you will get the price if you try.
i got a ladies rolex for Â£600 under list for uk .and a seadweller for Â£550 under uk list.you can get the bi colour rolex for Â£700 under list and Â£1000 off breitlings etc.. 
good luck :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


IWC are a subtle maker, yes there are watches with big faces, but IWC is considered to be a watch enthusiast brand. not someone wanting to make an in ur face statment.

niko


----------



## matt_weeks (Jun 13, 2005)

a18eem said:


> the cheapest place to buy a decent watch is hong kong... only buy from proper dealers or authurised dealers.all you need is the abillity to haggle with the shop and know what prices are around the world. you will get the price if you try.
> i got a ladies rolex for Â£600 under list for uk .and a seadweller for Â£550 under uk list.you can get the bi colour rolex for Â£700 under list and Â£1000 off breitlings etc..
> good luck :wink:


Thanks for the advice - am looking at rolex's at the moment and off to HK just after Christmas so looks like i'll wait :wink:

Any idea if they still have a waiting list out there for the submariner (date) in black ?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

[Thanks for the advice - am looking at rolex's at the moment and off to HK just after Christmas so looks like i'll wait :wink:

Any idea if they still have a waiting list out there for the submariner (date) in black ?[/quote]

hi ,
they have lots of subs in stock.. the only rolex out of stock everywhere is the daytona in steel.sometimes they only show 1 piece in stock so to get a better price but you only have to ask to see another or say you may want 2 subs or seadwellers.. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All my life I wanted a Rolex, got this new about 15 years ago from Goldsmiths in Cardiff, it was Â£1850 then , just love it, the green leather case too. Its a work of art and a piece of jewellery certainly not a time piece, until the last service about 2 years ago it could be up to 5 minutes fast or slow...

I am happy to say this will be my last watch. 8)


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

Nando said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Its a nice Hotel - are you staying in one of the main hotels or in the beach houses?
> ...


Stayed there last November and at the Palace down the road in July...when you going?? It is seriously hot in the summer...about 45 at times.
Luckily the hotels and malls are air conditioned at the max!!

Prepare to eat some of the best food with the best service you can imagine...enjoy!!!


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

Having seen the limited edition 50th anniversary submariner, I am now debating which submariner to have. The rare one or the blue and gold one .

Alex


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

hi,
i have seen so many green/50th anniversary edition subs in the shops in hong kong... no one seems to be buying them.i personally think they look shite! i would go for a sub/black face +date or the heavy seadweller if you can find one! they hold their value,they only loose a couple of hundred Â£, or a bi colour sub ,but will loose value abit more sayÂ£600 but look great!!:wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

TTotal said:


> All my life I wanted a Rolex, got this new about 15 years ago from Goldsmiths in Cardiff, it was Â£1850 then , just love it, the green leather case too. Its a work of art and a piece of jewellery certainly not a time piece, until the last service about 2 years ago it could be up to 5 minutes fast or slow...
> 
> I am happy to say this will be my last watch. 8)


dude i know what you mean.....nice feeling! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

valem said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Going late September so should be nice and hot, but not too hot. I better come back with a decent tan :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

TTotal said:


> All my life I wanted a Rolex, got this new about 15 years ago from Goldsmiths in Cardiff, it was Â£1850 then , just love it, the green leather case too. Its a work of art and a piece of jewellery certainly not a time piece, until the last service about 2 years ago it could be up to 5 minutes fast or slow...
> 
> I am happy to say this will be my last watch. 8)


I thought that was the watch for me until I tried it on. The case was too small (40mm) and the bracelet too narrow. Can you get a Sub in man-size?


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

a18eem said:


> hi,
> i have seen so many green/50th anniversary edition subs in the shops in hong kong... no one seems to be buying them.i personally think they look shite! i would go for a sub/black face +date or the heavy seadweller if you can find one! they hold their value,they only loose a couple of hundred Â£, or a bi colour sub ,but will loose value abit more sayÂ£600 but look great!!:wink:


Hi,

My first choice is the bi colour (gold and blue).

However, the more I think about it, I feel it is too flashy.

Maybe I should go for something more subtle, like the green one or black one.

Alex


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

IWC all the way, i know most people dont know about them, but thats the best thing.

definatly my next watch


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nando said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > All my life I wanted a Rolex, got this new about 15 years ago from Goldsmiths in Cardiff, it was Â£1850 then , just love it, the green leather case too. Its a work of art and a piece of jewellery certainly not a time piece, until the last service about 2 years ago it could be up to 5 minutes fast or slow...
> ...


Yes, it's called a Seadweller. :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

garyc said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

roc888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to buy the rolex submariner ?
> 
> ...


off e-bay...they even look real :roll:


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Maybe I should have put the word REAL in the sentence . 

Alex


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

Nando said:


> valem said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Trust me...you will have a tan!!!

Get yourself in here to cool down...really good laugh!!
Next door to your hotel.

http://www.wildwadi.com/


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

The black sub date model 16610 is a a superb all round watch. It and its movement are tough enough for every day wear, looks great with casual clothes or a suit, and, with servicing, last a lifetime. I treated myself to a mixed metal blue face version as well for Christmas but even though others say it looks nicer, it doesn't feel it to me. I have a a panerai 111 for the occasions i fancy wearing a watch with a strap, and this compliment's a Rolex perfectly sharing some history together as they do.
In my opinion anyone who has a genuine regard, and love for cars, their performance, engineering, and, as objects of aesthetic beauty, will have the same regard as to the time piece on their wrist's. In the many years i have frequented this forum, this topic, has come up many times. While it doesn't surprise me that certain individuals are shallow enough to only care about the image that their car portrays, those with a nice watch (when 99 out of 100 people would never know or care what make it was ) show a more genuine appreciation of form and function.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

stephengreen said:


> The black sub date model 16610 is a a superb all round watch. It and its movement are tough enough for every day wear, looks great with casual clothes or a suit, and, with servicing, last a lifetime. I treated myself to a mixed metal blue face version as well for Christmas but even though others say it looks nicer, it doesn't feel it to me. I have a a panerai 111 for the occasions i fancy wearing a watch with a strap, and this compliment's a Rolex perfectly sharing some history together as they do.
> In my opinion anyone who has a genuine regard, and love for cars, their performance, engineering, and, as objects of aesthetic beauty, will have the same regard as to the time piece on their wrist's. In the many years i have frequented this forum, this topic, has come up many times. While it doesn't surprise me that certain individuals are shallow enough to only care about the image that their car portrays, those with a nice watch (when 99 out of 100 people would never know or care what make it was ) show a more genuine appreciation of form and function.


 well said dude!.. 
its about image , pride and self satisfaction [smiley=guitarist.gif]!!!


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> The black sub date model 16610 is a a superb all round watch. It and its movement are tough enough for every day wear, looks great with casual clothes or a suit, and, with servicing, last a lifetime. I treated myself to a mixed metal blue face version as well for Christmas but even though others say it looks nicer, it doesn't feel it to me. I have a a panerai 111 for the occasions i fancy wearing a watch with a strap, and this compliment's a Rolex perfectly sharing some history together as they do.
> In my opinion anyone who has a genuine regard, and love for cars, their performance, engineering, and, as objects of aesthetic beauty, will have the same regard as to the time piece on their wrist's. In the many years i have frequented this forum, this topic, has come up many times. While it doesn't surprise me that certain individuals are shallow enough to only care about the image that their car portrays, those with a nice watch (when 99 out of 100 people would never know or care what make it was ) show a more genuine appreciation of form and function.


Hi Stephen,

The more I see your watch, the more I think it is better for me. I originally wanted the bicolour, but I think it is too flashy. Do you know roughly what is the cost price of the black face rolex submariner. Or in other words, how much margin is on a rolex submariner.

Thanks.

ALex


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

the sub-date retails for Â£2610. Unless you have a good relationship with the dealer that's what you will pay, and wait around three months for the privilege. Secound hand they fetch between Â£1700-Â£2300 depending on age and condition. Places like Goldsmiths do interest free credit which makes sense on an item with no discount. You would pay Â£260 deposit with twelve payments of Â£195 approx, which begs the question why anyone would want to spend their life wearing anything less. In my opinion the sub is a perfect all round watch. There are others that do indivual things better but none that do everything as well. Name one other watch that you can dive, play golf, mix cement, shower in, and wear as casual or formal. And it winds it's self up when you are having sex! A perfect watch!


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> the sub-date retails for Â£2610. Unless you have a good relationship with the dealer that's what you will pay, and wait around three months for the privilege. Secound hand they fetch between Â£1700-Â£2300 depending on age and condition. Places like Goldsmiths do interest free credit which makes sense on an item with no discount. You would pay Â£260 deposit with twelve payments of Â£195 approx, which begs the question why anyone would want to spend their life wearing anything less. In my opinion the sub is a perfect all round watch. There are others that do indivual things better but none that do everything as well. Name one other watch that you can dive, play golf, mix cement, shower in, and wear as casual or formal. And it winds it's self up when you are having sex! A perfect watch!


NIce 

By the way, what happened to your bi-colour submariner ?

Alex


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

Just been browsing the internet and I came across the Rolex GMT 2.

Any good ?

Alex


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

roc888 said:


> By the way, what happened to your bi-colour submariner ?
> 
> Alex


 I still own it and wear it when in the mood. I know it shouldn't, but i do find salesman take you more seriously when they see you wearing a nice watch. And any salesman worth his salt would recognize a mixed metal sub! I have noticed many Porsche and BMW salesmen wear them also.
The GMT 2 is a watch i nearly purchased instead of the sub's. Though it has the same diameter, it isn't as deep and didn't look as chunky, on my wrist at least. If you do consider one try a bi colour version ,they are more in keeping with their Pam-Am roots IMO. I also tried a Seadweller as well, and it is even chunkier than the sub, but i didn't like the lack of the date magnifier.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

I have a friend who is a rolex distributor based in Singapore. The reason why I what is the cost price and trade price is that he said he will sell me the rolex submariner at no profit since I have known him for a long time and I always wanted a submariner but never took the plunge. He is flying to London next week and before I ask him what price he can sell to me, I wanted to know whether anyone know the cost or trade price of a submariner.

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

If it helps anyone, blitz have the sub date ready for next day delivery. Goldsmiths had one in the window in Bluewater on Sunday and am always seeing them on display in Bond Street so not really a waiting list !


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

a18eem said:


> hi,
> i have seen so many green/50th anniversary edition subs in the shops in hong kong... no one seems to be buying them.i personally think they look shite! i would go for a sub/black face +date or the heavy seadweller if you can find one! they hold their value,they only loose a couple of hundred Â£, or a bi colour sub ,but will loose value abit more sayÂ£600 but look great!!:wink:


Would have to agree with the above, I bought my steel Sea-dweller about 5 years ago now and wear it nearly everday, I love its chunky heavy feel, and its a lot rarer than the submariner, at not much more of an initial cost, but they sdo seem to hold their value well as the waiting list, in the UK at least, always seems to be quite long.

I do love the Green Submariner, but my dad bought one last year in KL and has said he wil lgive to me in a couple of years...so no need to buy one of those then 8)

Off to KL in May, and want a Panerai Power Reserve.....prices are good there or maybe a Steel Daytona, but is has to be the black face.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

[I do love the Green Submariner, but my dad bought one last year in KL and has said he wil lgive to me in a couple of years...so no need to buy one of those then 8)

Off to KL in May, and want a Panerai Power Reserve.....prices are good there or maybe a Steel Daytona, but is has to be the black face.[/quote]

hi dude,
lucky git ..to be givena green sub!! 
i was also after a panerai but wanted the chrono version... cant get one cheap.so i settled for the breitling evo on an brown alligator strap just like the panerai... i am very happy with that purchase  
i went to andora last year and they sell panerai quite cheap there if you are interested.... i was quoted Â£2150 for the panerai gmt 44mm which i thought was good!!
see you at the next leek ... maybe??? :wink:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Been keeping an eye on this thread for a while now. I'm off to Hong Kong next week, so does anyone know if there are any quality watch shop along Nathan Road / Kowloon area?


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

Have been keen to get a Rolex for a while....but I have quite small wrist and don't want it to look stupid.

So should I go for The Submariner or Sea-Dweller or becuase of the size go for the mid Yacht master???

Currently wear a Tag Kirium.

Any help appreciated 8)


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

chip said:


> Been keeping an eye on this thread for a while now. I'm off to Hong Kong next week, so does anyone know if there are any quality watch shop along Nathan Road / Kowloon area?


hi,
yes there are many shops ,stick to the authurised :!: ones,ask to see authurisation certificate then haggle the fcuk out of them!!
there are about 50 watch shops!!! :!: 
what watch are you after then :?:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

valem said:


> Have been keen to get a Rolex for a while....but I have quite small wrist and don't want it to look stupid.
> 
> So should I go for The Submariner or Sea-Dweller or becuase of the size go for the mid Yacht master???
> 
> ...


 hi, i have a very thin wrist  . i wear the seadweller 40mm(my smallest watch!) my biggest is the breitling evo 43mm. its all about how LOOSE not tight you wear the watch. have it slightly loose and the watch will sit at the beggining of the wrist/end of the hand and doesn't look odd.
why don't you go to a shop and try it on...... i mean the watch 

good luck :wink:


----------



## valem (Feb 9, 2006)

a18eem said:


> valem said:
> 
> 
> > Have been keen to get a Rolex for a while....but I have quite small wrist and don't want it to look stupid.
> ...


Will do....Is the sea heavier than the sub then?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

a18eem said:


> yes there are many shops ,stick to the authurised :!: ones,ask to see authurisation certificate then haggle the fcuk out of them!!
> there are about 50 watch shops!!! :!:
> what watch are you after then :?:


Looking for a simple watch and the submariner looks a good candidate. No specific budget as much, but all depends on what I see in the shops. I already have a Perpetual Datajust with encrusted diamonds, but find it too bling for my liking, but would prefer another "simpler" looking Rolex.

However, if I realise part of my HK property portfolio, the Grande Compilation could look interesting  :wink: (Joking, I would never spend THAT much on a watch!)


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi,

My friend has quoted me the following prices. Are they the best prices ?

GMT Master 2 16710 - Â£2100
Submariner black 16610 - Â£2250

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Will do....Is the sea heavier than the sub then?[/quote]

hi, the seadweller is chunkier & heavier than the sub,in my opinion the better chioce! :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

roc888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has quoted me the following prices. Are they the best prices ?
> 
> ...


hi, are these new or pre. owned watches?
if new and uk watches ,then not bad prices for uk... but you can get cheaper abroad .. hong kong ,dubai, singapore etc.


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

a18eem said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi ,

They are UK prices new.

HOw much extra discount can one get in HK or Singapore ?

How come those countries give better discount ?

THanks.

Alex


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

roc888 said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > roc888 said:
> ...


hi, those countries have low or no duty/ very low expenses ie rent,wages etc and have thousands of visitors shopping daily .they sell dozens of watches daily per shop and don't need to make much money per item if they only make Â£100 per watch and sell 12 each day which they do. at the end of every night they make loads a money etc... i know this coz i asked a few shops and got the same answer! :wink:


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

a18eem said:


> roc888 said:
> 
> 
> > a18eem said:
> ...


----------

